

Colorado State University Global Campus offers credit for Udacity class - co_pl_te
http://blog.udacity.com/2012/09/colo-state-university-global-campus.html

======
waterlesscloud
Giant step forward.

Requires an $89 proctored exam, which is in line with the cost of other exam-
based credit (dantes, clep, etc).

Very interested to see where this goes from here.

